# Site General > General Herp >  Pro Exotict facility burning!!!

## LotsaBalls

Updates on there web page and Facebook etc. Sounds like a total loss for snakes  :Sad:

----------


## Wh00h0069

I just received a text from a local breeder about it. That's horrible. My prayers are with them.

----------


## JLC

My prayers are going out to Chad and Robyn, the team, and all the animals.  I'm so devastated for them right now.  :Tears:

----------


## rabernet

I was heart broken when I read Robyn's and PE's Facebook updates this a.m. 

My thoughts and prayers are with them. He reports that the lizards and people are ok, but the snakes are a total loss.  :Sad:

----------


## Nektu

They are not far from where I live. They are saying it looks like a total loss. Doesn't seem like they had any type of sprinkler system in there.

----------


## Cendalla

I just opened my FB page and saw the pictures. I was heart broken. I pray that its not a total loss. They have amazing people and animals there. My thoughts are with them :Sad:

----------


## JulieInNJ

Oh wow, that's devastating!

----------


## adamsky27

I don't know much about them, but I hope everybody is OK. Fires are one of the worst things that can happen.

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

This is terrible they had very amazing quality animals so I really hope they pull thru

----------


## wytchling

I just heard about it on iHerp.  :Tears:  My thoughts and prayers go out to the ProExotics team. So, so sad.

----------


## youbeyouibei

That's a shame. They're great people to deal with and the quality of their animals is incredible. I'm glad the people are okay but that's a shame about the snakes. Hopefully they can pull through this and come out on top.

----------


## Raptor

I'm getting annoyed at the people on FB that are going on about why they're "standing around and not saving the snakes". Don't they get it that if people can't g in, there's not much hope for the reptiles?

----------


## snakesRkewl

What a sad morning  :Sad: 

We have you in our thoughts...

----------


## Nektu

I've been watching the news, and they are saying that crews were on scene in response to a burglar alarm that was going off at the PE facility. So, arsonist? 

Also, the owner said some snakes may have escaped. A friend of mine works there and said that when they went in through the bay door where the collibrids are smoke and flames came shooting out. There was also smoke coming from the second door.

----------


## scale_fever

This is devastating for the owners ,workers & animal.......Sorry for your losses...

----------


## Kinra

I really hope all of the snakes weren't lost.  I'm really sorry for PE.   :Tears:

----------


## Raptor

> I really hope all of the snakes weren't lost.  I'm really sorry for PE.


Agreed. It's a large financial/time loss as it is.

----------


## Don

How awful.  My heart goes out to them.  Great business and good people.

----------


## Nektu

> Agreed. It's a large financial/time loss as it is.


Exactly. Even if they were insured, the time loss is the biggest thing. You can always recoup the snakes, but getting the breeding back up and running is going to take time.

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

Oh that's heartbreaking...my thoughts and prayers are with them and their animals!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## spitzu

Oh god, all of those poor snakes  :Tears:

----------


## Nektu

From my friends FB page:




> What's awesome is that Ralph Davis and others have already called Chad and offered to help rebuild the collection.


+1 to the other breeders who have reached out to help Chad and PE. That shows some awesome integrity on their part.

----------

_CLSpider_ (09-26-2011),_HighVoltageRoyals_ (09-26-2011),Jessica Loesch (09-26-2011),JulieInNJ (09-26-2011),King-Godzilla (09-26-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011),_Redneck_Crow_ (09-26-2011),wytchling (09-26-2011)

----------


## MarkieJ

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:   DAMN!  My condolences to Robyn, Chad, and everyone else at Pro Exotics.  Such an incredible collection of snakes too...

----------


## The Hedgehog

http://www.kdvr.com/news/kdvr-2alarm...,1636147.story

Man, I'm sorry to see such a huge fire in that facility.  Thoughts go out to them.

----------


## RestlessRobie

I am soo sorry for thier loss and tragedy I hope something is salvagable from this and they are in my prayers :Sad:

----------


## EverEvolvingExotics

This is devastating, I can't believe it...

----------


## Nektu

You should see some of the comments from people on the Fox 31 FB page saying "Good." and all happy that the snakes are all dead. Really pisses me off. Pardon my anger.

----------


## Kinra

> You should see some of the comments from people on the Fox 31 FB page saying "Good." and all happy that the snakes are all dead. Really pisses me off. Pardon my anger.


That is really horrible.  Even if you don't like snakes surely you can sympathize with the owners who just lost a large part of their business or agree that no animal deserves to burn to death.   :Sad:

----------

_Chris Behof_ (09-27-2011),JulieInNJ (09-26-2011),Nektu (09-26-2011)

----------


## Raptor

> That is really horrible.  Even if you don't like snakes surely you can sympathize with the owners who just lost a large part of their business or agree that no animal deserves to burn to death.


That's how my mom feels. She personally hates snakes, but feels sorry for Pro Exotics and the animals.

----------

Nektu (09-26-2011)

----------


## Nektu

> That is really horrible.  Even if you don't like snakes surely you can sympathize with the owners who just lost a large part of their business or agree that no animal deserves to burn to death.


Agreed. There may be some animals, albeit very few, that I don't like, but to be thankful for the perishing of them in a fire is way out of line. Even PETA would be heartbroken.  :Razz:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

Oh wow, I feel very empathetic for them  :Sad: . Do they know how this fire started?? Man... If I had a ton more snakes I would most definitely have some delivered to them to rebuild their lost snake collection. This is just horrible  :Sad: .

----------


## Nektu

From what I've been seeing, they think it may have started next door in the empty, I think it's empty, office. I'm sure they will post something on their FB page when/if they find out the details.

----------


## RondaH

What a terrible loss!! My condolences to the whole PE family!!

----------


## Soterios

That's just terrible. My thoughts go out to them.  :Sad:

----------


## Jessica Loesch

I am sending my condolences as well... to think of all the poor snake babies  :Sad:   OMG  :Sad:   I just want to cry for days imagining it.

----------


## Nektu

Here is a posted pic from the PE FB page. It's really sad. I think this is from there snake room.

----------


## Jessica Loesch

so nice they are willing to help them rebuild some.  I know I would send out snakes if I could.  

I hope they catch the SOB that did it if it was in fact arsony.  OMG, I can't imagine.  I would help with that too ;D

Yeah Nektu, there was another pic of the racks melted.  It is so devastating.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

I cant watch Facebook Pictures they posting.. It makes me sick in the stomach.. My deepest condolences Guys  :Tears:

----------


## Nektu

> I cant watch Facebook Pictures they posting.. It makes me sick in the stomach.. My deepest condolences Guys


I know what you mean.  :Tears:

----------


## purplemuffin

Often times jokes are all you have to keep from breaking down. It can be a way of grieving. They are under barrage of news reporters, cameras, lights, firemen, etc. all after losing 20 years of work. 20 years--that kind of loss doesn't sink in immediately. I'm sure it feels very surreal, and I'm sure they are in shock and trying to be strong while being surrounded by these people. It's a distraction from the pure sadness of the loss of all these lives.

----------

_Anatopism_ (09-26-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## Nektu

> They're probably in shock.


This. Robyn posted something on FB and you can tell that she is in shock. 

Then there is this news article:




> "I think the animals in this facility are a total loss," Mackland said.
> 
> Moments later, Mackland got a small piece of good news as a firefighter came out and told him at least one snake, described as a "big snake" survived the fire.
> 
> A smile swept across Mackland's face.
> 
> "It's it's large, I think it has to be the boa," Mackland said.
> 
> Moments later the surviving boa was brought out to co-owner Chad Brown, former University of Colorado and NFL football player.
> ...


http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_18978991

It's only one, but it's a start!

----------

Jessica Loesch (09-26-2011)

----------


## purplemuffin

Gosh, I hope that one makes it. He'll likely need serious care after such an intense fire like this.

----------

Nektu (09-26-2011)

----------


## JLC

Thread TEMPORARILY closed for maintenance...it will reopen again momentarily.

EDIT: Thread has been re-opened.  I am requesting that THIS thread remain respectful of Pro Exotics and the people and animals involved in such a devastating loss.  

IF you can't hold your own tongue and must waggle about conspiracies and "fishiness" or whatnot, then do it here:
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...urning!!!-quot

If you feel a need to rebut those who are so cynical they must see conspiracy in every bad thing that happens, please do it in QT as well. 

If you wish access to QT, send a PM to any admin (names in red) and we'll set it up.

----------

_Abaddon91_ (09-26-2011),_adamsky27_ (09-26-2011),_Aes_Sidhe_ (09-26-2011),_Anatopism_ (09-26-2011),_Cendalla_ (09-26-2011),_Clementine_3_ (09-26-2011),dr del (09-26-2011),Jessica Loesch (09-26-2011),JulieInNJ (09-26-2011),_Kara_ (09-26-2011),_Kinra_ (09-26-2011),_Mike Cavanaugh_ (09-26-2011),_Munizfire_ (09-27-2011),PitOnTheProwl (09-26-2011),_Ridinandreptiles_ (09-26-2011),_Shadera_ (09-26-2011),SlitherinSisters (09-26-2011),Stewart_Reptiles (09-26-2011),_waltah!_ (09-26-2011),wytchling (09-26-2011)

----------


## DemmBalls

OMG...My heart goes out to Pro Exotics and all of their animals.  This is just tragic and i can't even imagine what they are going through right now.  Let's hope for some more survivors.  :Please:

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

My heart breaks for their entire team and for the animals. Such a sad time, and a devastating loss. 

Bruce

----------


## MoonlightBoas

This is a very sad story.  I really hope they find more survivors.

----------


## CCfive

Oh my God, I just logged in and learned what happened, what a tragedy, i feel horrible for them and the animals. It's so heartbreaking when something of this magnitude occurs. :Sad:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Seeing the picture it's really heart breaking, the nightmare situation that everyone fears.

My thoughts are with Chad, Robyn and the rest of their crew it will be a long road ahead.

----------


## rabernet

> This. Robyn posted something on FB and you can tell that she is in shock. 
> 
> Then there is this news article:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/breakingnews/ci_18978991
> 
> It's only one, but it's a start!


Robyn is a guy.

----------

Jessica Loesch (09-26-2011),_Kara_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## joepythons

Very sad day  :Sad:

----------


## MasonC2K

Wow that sucks. Didn't know this Chad Brown was the same as the football player. Other than grieving for lost snakes, time is the biggest loss here. I ma sure that he is financially well off to rebuild but even if they had new stock tomorrow it will take years to those combos back. 

Hats off to RD for offering some of his.

----------


## johnmauser

Kinda speechless and heartbroken on this one.  I did business with these guys for the first time last week, they were wonderful to work with.  Hoping for the best for them in re-building everything they had.

----------


## C&H Exotic Morphs

What a truly horrible event. :Tears:   Our thoughts go out to PE and all of their staff.  
It is nice to see that other breeders are already offering to help them with the rebuilding process, it really shows what a great community this hobby is.

----------


## Don

One of the reports said there were over 3,000 snakes in that building that are lost.  How terrible and sad.

----------


## L.West

OMG - those pictures are enough to bring me to tears.  I feel sooo horrible for the way those poor animals died.  

I guess we all have to be thankful that no people were hurt in this fire.  

Godspeed to all the little snakes that lost their lives......

----------


## Nektu

> Robyn is a guy.


Whoops. Sorry about that.

----------


## thedarkwolf25

A co worker of mine just showed me the news. OMG All those poor snakes..... :Tears:  I am at work and nearly on the verge of tears. Massive Kudos to Ralph and the others who are helping out. I was hoping to see them at the next Expo but I don't know if they will be there now...

Does anyone know if there is a way to make a donation to them? I would very much like to help, even if it's only a little.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

I didnt even know they existed until this post.
I know they probably had insurance BUT it will/could never cover what was lost. 
I am truly sorry this is my first year hoping to breed and I dont have any killer combos to send their way to help restart.
I really hope they can get back on their feet quickly and try to recover from their loss.
Good luck to every one that works there BUT my heart goes out to all the beautiful animals that were lost :Tears:  :Tears:  :Tears:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> I didnt even know they existed until this post.
> I know they probably had insurance BUT it will/could never cover what was lost. 
> I am truly sorry this is my first year hoping to breed and I dont have any killer combos to send their way to help restart.
> I really hope they can get back on their feet quickly and try to recover from their loss.
> Good luck to every one that works there BUT my heart goes out to all the beautiful animals that were lost


They Are same people who operate "Ship Your Reptiles"... and You for sure heard about them...

I wonder how this tragedy will affect that part of they business  :Sad:

----------


## Raptor

http://www.denverpost.com/popular/ci...hbors_colorado

From the sounds of things, the fire is what set off the burglary alarm.

----------


## jsmorphs2

Thoughts and prayers going out to Chad, Robyn, Andy and everyone over there. It's so incredibly sad...they are all so passionate about their animals. Hoping they land on their feet.

----------


## mues155

Those pictures are hard to look at. 
This is truly horrible news.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> They Are same people who operate "Ship Your Reptiles"... and You for sure heard about them...


Holy crap! I didn't realize they did that...

----------


## koloo921

:Tears: My prayers go out to them :Tears:

----------


## King's Royal Pythons

> My prayers go out to them


x2 :Tears:

----------


## Raptor

At least they found the snake and some eggs, so not all is lost. It'll be hard to tell if the eggs are viable though with all the heat, water, and cold.

----------


## alkibp

> x2


x3

----------


## Redneck_Crow

I remember talking briefly to Chad Brown.  He was a guest speaker at the now dissolved Pittsburgh Herpetological Society.  It was way back in his Pittsburgh Steeler days.

One thing that impressed me with this guy was his sense of purpose.  Even though he makes money from raising his reptiles, at a base level he is not in it just to make a buck.  He's in it because he is drawn to these animals and he's not going to lose that because of an incredible loss like this fire.

He'll be back.  I'm counting on it because I'm going to be one of his customers when he gets his production back in swing.

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (09-26-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## Johnny84

SORRY FOR proexotics...YOU GUYS ARE IN EVERYONES THOUGHTS! :Please:

----------


## Nektu

It'll take a few days to determine the cause of the fire. Glad the boa at least made it.

----------


## Raptor

New pictures are up. I suggest only the strong stomached view them.

----------


## DellaF

So sorry to hear this. I am glad no people were hurt but it sure does break my heart knowing that so many snakes didn't make it  :Tears:

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

Oh my god! the pictures on facebook are HORRIBLE....  I don't get choked up very easily... this is so sad.

----------

Nektu (09-26-2011)

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

Those pics on their Facebook are just devastating...my heart goes out to these guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Nektu (09-26-2011)

----------


## Nektu

What hits home the hardest for me was I bought my pastels from them, and was just up there this past Thursday.  :Tears:

----------


## Raptor

> Oh my god! the pictures on facebook are HORRIBLE....  I don't get choked up very easily... this is so sad.


Yeah. Actually being there has to be a thousand times worse.

----------


## ed4281

Those pictures are awful, all those burnt out racks. I'm speechless. I hope they are able to recover quickly.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

There are dead snakes everywhere in the pics. With all the ABS plastic in there it must have gone up like an inferno... 

I know it will take time, and it is early, but what can we as a community at BP.net do to help?

Can we set up a donation fund or something?  They may not be very interested in my meager offer but I am sure I can spare a female spider or cash when they are ready.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## Raverthug

http://www.kktv.com/home/headlines/R...130591113.html


I just read this and Im SO sorry to hear. I can only imagine what they are going through.

----------


## Kinra

> There are dead snakes everywhere in the pics. With all the ABS plastic in there it must have gone up like an inferno... 
> 
> I know it will take time, and it is early, but what can we as a community at BP.net do to help?
> 
> Can we set up a donation fund or something?  They may not be very interested in my meager offer but I am sure I can spare a female spider or cash when they are ready.


It would be great if we could help as a community.  There is a Facebook page already that is going to be contacting PE in a few days to setup donations of both cash and animals, most likely supplies too.  

http://www.facebook.com/pages/GetBeh...67811343249816

----------


## smd58

I second that, a great place to get from learn from and just a bunch of nice people.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> It would be great if we could help as a community.  There is a Facebook page already that is going to be contacting PE in a few days to setup donations of both cash and animals, most likely supplies too.  
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/GetBeh...67811343249816


Well lets get together and donate something as a community (from BP.net).   I am not a mod here or anything but would be happy to help in any way that I can.

----------


## MidSouthMorphs

OMG, so sorry to hear this.  Hate to hear about the snakes and I hope they can make a recovery.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Glad they were able to save the incubators. Including one that had a Lil Desert Pied that just hatched alive in there.  Should help them lift the spirits a bit with eggs still cooking and hatching.

----------

Jessica Loesch (09-26-2011)

----------


## wolfy-hound

I sent them an email offering what meager animals I have extra. I know I have a pitiful collection compared to the big guys, but you do have to start somewhere. I'd be happy to contribute something to a BP.net offer.

----------

_wwmjkd_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## Jessica Loesch

> Glad they were able to save the incubators. Including one that had a Lil Desert Pied that just hatched alive in there.  Should help them lift the spirits a bit with eggs still cooking and hatching.


where did you see that at?

----------


## Nektu

Since I'm so close, and font have many snakes I could donate, I offered to help them in the clean up.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> where did you see that at?


Heard from SloanReptiles

----------


## SilverDemon

My condolences to them as well.  I can't imagine what a huge loss it might be, I know I would cry for days.

----------


## Jessica Loesch

> Heard from SloanReptiles


did they save all the incubators ??? that is good news at least one more survivor

----------


## RichieBoo

I had tears in my eyes after seeing some of the pictures...so sad.....

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> did they save all the incubators ??? that is good news at least one more survivor


Not sure, there was total of 1 boa, 1 baby ball and 9 rat snakes that survived in fire. The Incubators were said to be fine. Some eggs might of gotten wet that might not make it but so far eggs are doing good

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (09-26-2011),Jessica Loesch (09-26-2011),Nektu (09-26-2011),wytchling (09-26-2011)

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Not sure, there was total of 1 boa, 1 baby ball and 9 rat snakes that survived in fire. The Incubators were said to be fine. Some eggs might of gotten wet that might not make it but so far eggs are doing good


At least one good news in that Whole tragedy... :Sad:

----------


## KLMuller

So sad I cant believe those pictures of the vision racks.

----------


## ShaleneRafuse

My condolances to them too. I couldn't even imagine. This is truly awful.  :Sad:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I have been sick to my stomach since I found out this morning. How devastating.

The pictures are heart wrenching.

----------


## Lopezxx2

This is tragic. My heart goes out to all of those guys and I will be looking for attempts to help them out. Pics are sad...

----------


## Munizfire

:Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## snake lab

> There are dead snakes everywhere in the pics. With all the ABS plastic in there it must have gone up like an inferno... 
> 
> I know it will take time, and it is early, but what can we as a community at BP.net do to help?
> 
> Can we set up a donation fund or something?  They may not be very interested in my meager offer but I am sure I can spare a female spider or cash when they are ready.


We finally agree on something cavanaugh. It is tragic and horrible. I could not imagine pulling up to my facility burning. They will need alot of help from the entire industry to recover. The worse part is insurance will only cover property loss not live animals

----------


## Nektu

> Not sure, there was total of 1 boa, 1 baby ball and 9 rat snakes that survived in fire. The Incubators were said to be fine. Some eggs might of gotten wet that might not make it but so far eggs are doing good


Good to know some eggs are doing good.

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Oh no.... I can't even think of anything to say. I'm so sorry.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> We finally agree on something cavanaugh. It is tragic and horrible. I could not imagine pulling up to my facility burning. They will need alot of help from the entire industry to recover. The worse part is insurance *will only cover property loss not live animals*


Depends on the policy they had, My home owners insurance covers EVERYTHING in my snake room, including live animals in there. The company sent out a agent to inspect it and the have to come once a year to survey the setup. Cost was extra $90 a month on top of the home insurance. Its well worth it if something happens

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (09-26-2011),_Jason Bowden_ (09-26-2011),JulieInNJ (09-27-2011)

----------


## snake lab

I will have to look into that. Its good to know. I have not been able to find a policy that covers my animals. Even under my howmeowners policy. I wonder if that would apply to them since they were in a commercial building. Either way it is a horrible situation. Just devestating

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> I will have to look into that. Its good to know. I have not been able to find a policy that covers my animals. Even under my howmeowners policy. I wonder if that would apply to them since they were in a commercial building. Either way it is a horrible situation. Just devestating


yes it is, But try not to get fooled with Pet Insurance that covers Vet/Hospital bills. You could get this as well but that was more i dont think i could afford.

 Im sure most if not all  big guys are covered, to what extent is paid out to recoup equipment and snakes, we'll find out when PE gets back up running.

----------


## Jason Bowden

Very sad.
My thoughts and prayers are with them.

----------


## Robyn@SYR

Hey everyone.

First of all, SO MUCH THANKS AND APPRECIATION for the love and support. How awesome. On a horrible day, how awesome to have that kind of community.

The burglar alarm went off because the building got so hot the front windows cracked and blew out, setting off the first alarm. The alarm company called and woke me at 5:45am with the alarm issue. They sent police. It didn't sound good, so I got up, brushed my teeth, and got dressed. 5 minutes later they called back and said they had reports of smoke pouring out of the building. This portion of the building is 4500 sq ft of warehouse space, where we keep all of our snakes, temp guns, offices, and other inventory.

I arrived 15 minutes later as a few fire crews were trying to cut through the garage doors/loading bays.

Once they got through, oxygen got in, and giant flames came shooting out.

It took a few hours to get the fire under control, and a few more for smoke to clear. We finally got to go inside at 4pm. It was worse inside than it looked from the outside. Everything gone, just melted. Dead animals everywhere.

Amazingly enough, one adult boa lived (but her cage did not?!?!???) and half a dozen Coxi juvies. We also were able to save some incubating eggs from the office area. Maybe a dozen total. So weird.

Ironically, the Sloan Bros came by yesterday to drop off a Champagne male for us. Nice timing boys : )

We appreciate all the support. I am astounded by the offers of charity, fund raising, and straight up offers of free animals to build a collection back. Wow.

But that is not what we need right now. We have weeks of cleanup and an entire life to put back together. Small steps. Basic steps.

I have to hire two strongmen to pick me up off the floor once this hits me, cause it's gonna be big, I'm sure.

Life is so weird. But so good. I have an amazing wife, an amazing friend in Chad, Captain Pleasant in Andy and PE Jimmy. We find strength in each other, and when we falter, we find strength in you guys.

It REALLY DOES make a difference, your support has an impact. I don't know what the future holds, but I have a size 12 stepping right to it : )




I cannot begin to explain the horror and sickness of walking through the facility and seeing so much death everywhere. At your feet, on shelves, all around you. Haunting, and so sad.

The cause is for the fire inspector and insurance guys to determine exactly.

Being out of almost all inventory, both live and merchandise, we will have to figure out a way to move forward with customers.

ShipYourReptiles is independent of the facility, and our guy Kevin is still on the ball and on top of things for SYR, so there is no interruption or effect with SYR.

I will be attending the Tinley Show as SYR, but won't have anything to offer on the PE side of things. I look forward to seeing you guys there.

Again, the support is humbling, and so powerful. Thank you all.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (09-26-2011),_AGoldReptiles_ (09-27-2011),_Anatopism_ (09-27-2011),_angllady2_ (09-26-2011),_babyknees_ (09-26-2011),_BallsUnlimited_ (09-27-2011),Beardie (09-27-2011),_Bradford Cole_ (09-27-2011),_brock lesser_ (09-27-2011),_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (09-26-2011),_carlisleishere_ (09-27-2011),_decensored_ (10-11-2012),_Don_ (09-27-2011),_EverEvolvingExotics_ (09-27-2011),_Highline Reptiles South_ (09-27-2011),_Inknsteel_ (09-27-2011),_jbean7916_ (09-27-2011),Jessica Loesch (09-26-2011),JulieInNJ (09-27-2011),K2exotics (09-27-2011),_Kara_ (09-27-2011),_Kinra_ (09-26-2011),_kitedemon_ (09-27-2011),_koloo921_ (09-27-2011),_L.West_ (09-27-2011),_LadyOhh_ (09-27-2011),_LotsaBalls_ (09-26-2011),_MarkieJ_ (09-27-2011),_MasonC2K_ (09-27-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011),_Mike Cavanaugh_ (09-26-2011),_Munizfire_ (09-27-2011),Nektu (09-26-2011),PitOnTheProwl (09-27-2011),QuiccStrike911 (09-26-2011),rabernet (09-26-2011),_RyanT_ (09-27-2011),Salem Purrs (09-27-2011),_scutechute_ (09-27-2011),snake lab (09-27-2011),_spitzu_ (09-26-2011),Stewart_Reptiles (09-26-2011),_T&C Exotics_ (09-27-2011),_The Hedgehog_ (09-26-2011),_Twisted Reptiles_ (09-27-2011),_Valentine Pirate_ (09-26-2011),_waltah!_ (09-26-2011),_Wh00h0069_ (09-27-2011),wolfy-hound (09-26-2011),_wwmjkd_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

Edit: So glad to hear from you Robyn. I hope when the time comes we can have the opportunity to help you and Chad rebuild what was lost.

----------


## wwmjkd

I'd just like to second mike cavanaugh's postings. if we could set up any kind of fund for PE's benefit I'm sure there would be no shortage of donations from BP.net, meager though they may be.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011),PitOnTheProwl (09-27-2011)

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

> I'd just like to second mike cavanaugh's postings. if we could set up any kind of fund for PE's benefit I'm sure there would be no shortage of donations from BP.net, meager though they may be.


With enough people, even small donations can add up. I guess all we can do for now is wait until they have had a chance to recover from things and see where they stand. But I am sure when the time comes they will have many friends (including us) to help them.

----------

_wwmjkd_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## angllady2

Robyn,

I just want you to know how my heart breaks for you.  You were so very kind to me just a short time ago, when an order of mine got mixed up and you went out of your way to correct it.

I know it's going to take weeks or even months to rebuild, but know this:  When you are ready to begin anew, I have a combo morph of your choice with your name on it.  No charge.  I may not be big, but I have a big heart.  Just keep me in mind, ok ?

Gale

----------

_decensored_ (10-11-2012),K2exotics (09-27-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011),_Munizfire_ (09-27-2011),_Robyn@SYR_ (09-26-2011),_wwmjkd_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## Hypnotic Exotic

This is absolutely devastating news. First Bob Clark and now these guys. Thoughts and prayers to everybody at PE.

----------


## JLC

Awww Robyn!  :Hug:   I wish I could give you big hugs for real...all you guys.  It's heartwarming, though, to hear about how much support you have around you that you're able to lean on.  We'll all come together and figure out a way to help pull you guys through this.  When the time is right, please don't hesitate to let us know what we, as the BP.net community, can do to help.

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (09-26-2011),_angllady2_ (09-26-2011),_Kinra_ (09-26-2011),_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-26-2011),_Redneck_Crow_ (09-26-2011),_Robyn@SYR_ (09-26-2011),_wwmjkd_ (09-26-2011)

----------


## waltah!

Robyn, that is a miracle boa and I hope he's ok and can serve as a sign of hope. You're some of the real good guys in the hobby and I wish you all the best of luck in getting back up on your feet.

----------

_Munizfire_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## lasweetswan

:Tears:  :Tears: 

This really hurts my heart  :Sad:

----------


## fredanthony

Wow. My condolences to Chad and yourself Robyn. Sorry for the loss  :Sad:

----------


## Homegrownscales

God Holy hell. I'm so sorry Robyn. I'm dumbfounded. I couldnt  imagine that feeling. I can't even think about your thoughts and feelings as of this moment. I'm so sorry for your losses.  sorry


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## PghBall

Robyn,  you'll be in alot of peoples prayers tonight and in the days to come.  This was a terrible tragedy that nobody should have to bear.  I'm sure you will overcome this loss in time and also thankful that no human lives were lost.

----------


## coldblooded

There are simply no words. This is absolutely heart wrenching.. All I could really do is stare at the pictures dumbly when I saw them and I simply cannot imagine what the PE team must be going through right now.  :Tears:

----------


## wolfy-hound

Dang. I was okay until I read your post Robyn. Now I'm sniffling. 

The community will be here for you guys, as you can see. You make it day-by-day and step-by-step.

----------


## Nektu

Robyn, we're here for you and everyone at PE. Lean on us for strength. Whatever you need, don't hesitate to ask.

----------


## BPGirl

Couldn't believe it when I saw it on the news. I havn't even looked at the pictures, and I'm sick to my stomach. My dad and I don't have much in snakes right now, but we would love to make a cash donation when you guys are ready. I hope your survivors pull through. My deepest condolences.

----------


## elbee

My heart breaks because of this and I am praying right now.

----------


## decensored

holy crap... I just seen the pictures for the first time.. I am speechless.

----------


## RyanT

Amazing post, Robyn...Inspiring. 
So much sympathy for your loss and for the animals. Best of luck with everything, I'm certain you guys will pull though.

----------

_Robyn@SYR_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## DemmBalls

> I have to hire two strongmen to pick me up off the floor once this hits me, cause it's gonna be big, I'm sure.


Robyn,

I have no doubt that it is going to be devastating once this really hits you, but you have an entire community here to pick you up once it does!  Best wishes to you getting back on your feet.

----------

Nektu (09-27-2011),_Robyn@SYR_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Salodin

Could some one pass me the facebook page please?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jerhart

> Could some one pass me the facebook page please?
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


http://www.facebook.com/PEReptiles

----------


## MasonC2K

I would view the boa in the way Noah viewed the dove; as a sign of the turmoil being over and hope for the future. Truely a miracle.

The people who are speaking up up for PE from RD to BHB to no names like us is just a testament to the level of quality, professionalism, and just all around good people that makes up PE.

May God lift you up out of the ashes and go forth bearing new fruit...or snakes in this case.  :Smile:

----------

_Munizfire_ (09-27-2011),snake lab (09-27-2011)

----------


## shawn388

my buddy sent me an email about it yesterday sorry to hear it i wish them the best of luck and they will be in my prayers

----------


## mdjudson

Just read Robyn's post.  Pretty inspiring.  I am amazed how up beat he is.  Made me realize my life isn't all that bad.  I lost my job, my wife filed for divorce, but if Robyn can still be up beat after what he's been through I think I can cheer up a little too.

----------


## Nektu

Chris, not only does it speak volumes about their integrity, it shows me that they could take this opportunity and turn it into something for themselves and capitalize. But didn't. Shows how we in this hobby, big our small, are united. It's really cool.  

The hobbyists never cease to amaze me.

----------

_meowmeowkazoo_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## jben

I just read about this, it's so heartbreaking. My thoughts and prayers go out to the entire PE team and I'm more than willing to help any way that I can.

----------


## nick_kennedy25

I don't think I can say anything that hasn't already been said, but I to am sorry for the huge loss to Pro Exotics and would be willing to help in whatever small way that I could.

----------


## spitzu

It works, thanks.

----------

_Redneck_Crow_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## PghBall

I donated what I could but could not post anything on the site.  Anyhow, I hope that it makes a difference!

----------

K2exotics (09-27-2011),_Redneck_Crow_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## angllady2

You better believe I gave what I could.  

Let's all show how much we herpers stick together, even though the rest of the world shuns us! :Salute: 

Give whatever you can, no amount is too small.  

Gale

----------

_Redneck_Crow_ (09-27-2011)

----------


## Redneck_Crow

It ain't much, but I gave what I could spare.

Anyways, if enough of us "little guys" kick in, it can make a difference.

----------


## jbean7916

This whole situation makes my heart sick! I'll be donating what I can. My thoughts go out to everyone.

----------


## Lana's_mom

:Tears: I just heard about what happened to PE. My heart breaks for you guys at PE. I am so sorry for your loss, and you guys are in my prayers. I can't even begin to understand how all this must feel.  :Tears:

----------


## AK907

Wow... This is beyond horrible! We are between paychecks right now, but when payday rolls around we will give what we can. It won't be much, but hopefully it helps.

This coming season we will hopefully have a couple clutches of spiders and pastels and we would be more than glad to donate one of each to yall to help yall rebuild.

Our hearts go out to yall.

----------


## spitzu

Why did link to the donation page get deleted?

----------


## Skittles1101

> Why did link to the donation page get deleted?


I'd assume it's because it was not verified that it's legit or not.

----------


## koloo921

> Why did link to the donation page get deleted?


I sent a donation to Pro Exotics email address?

----------


## Don

Chad did an interview that is posted on YouTube.  It is worth listening to:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz-pR...&feature=share

----------

_mpkeelee_ (09-29-2011)

----------


## mpkeelee

Wow, that's terrible. Those pics just make me wanna puke. Everything is gone.

----------


## Shadera

> I sent a donation to Pro Exotics email address?


Paypal address is on their FAQ pages.  Quick link, it's at the top of the page:
http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#66

I'm not comfortable with third party donations any more, I prefer to send mine directly, and did.   :Good Job:

----------


## snake lab

> Paypal address is on their FAQ pages.  Quick link, it's at the top of the page:
> http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#66
> 
> I'm not comfortable with third party donations any more, I prefer to send mine directly, and did.


Unfortunately when their is a disaster or tragedy their are scammers out there that try and capitalize on emotions of loss and you have to be mindfull of that and be careful. I wouldnt donate anything to a third party. If your gonna try and help them out i would most certainlly do it with them directlly.

----------


## MrBig

I'm brought to tears each time that I read about this, and about the support being offered. I know how devastated I would be if I lost the few snakes I have let alone over 3000. Chad and robyn have amazed me with their positive attitude and outlook. Best of luck to you guys and let us know what can be done to help as things get sorted out.

----------


## mommanessy247

my mind is still numb & my heart is still breaking, 
my tears still flow for these guys but i'm hopeful they keep up the fight & come out stronger in the end of this unimaginable tragedy. 

 :Please:  :Please:  :Please:  
my prayers go up to all those creatures lost & to chad, robin & all the other pro exotics staff who suffer from this horrible event. 
 :Please:  :Please:  :Please:

----------

_Robyn@SYR_ (09-30-2011)

----------


## Vine

Very sorry for your losses.
Vine

----------


## Nektu

> I'd assume it's because it was not verified that it's legit or not.


Actually, that link was approved by PE on their FB page saying it was set up by a reputable hobbyist.

----------


## JLC

A Helping Hand for ProExotics...

----------

_angllady2_ (09-30-2011),_C&H Exotic Morphs_ (09-30-2011)

----------


## adamsky27

> Chad did an interview that is posted on YouTube.  It is worth listening to:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz-pR...&feature=share


Thank you for posting this link. Chad is a very intelligent man.

----------


## Robyn@SYR

http://urbanjunglesradio.webs.com/

Did this internet radio show earlier this evening. Hit the play button under the Listen Right Now text a few inches down. I am the first guest. I think the show allowed me to explain some of my current thoughts and feelings on the Pro Exotics fire and where I am at with it.

Looking forward to Tinley Park next weekend : )

----------

PitOnTheProwl (10-01-2011),_Shadera_ (10-01-2011)

----------


## llovelace

Thanks Robyn  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

Posts referring to the negative attitude of another forum, and arguments about whether or not help should be given have been moved to the existing thread in QT for such matters.  Please keep your arguments and denigrations over there. 

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...urning!!!-quot

If you don't have access to QT and wish it, you only need ask any admin (names in red) and we'll set it up.

----------


## lance

Just wanted to comment on how sad this made me feel and how upset I was for Them at Pro Exotic glad no one was hurt but wish no snake's were hurt either  :Sad: 

god bless

Lance

----------


## Raptor

Any news on what caused the fire?

----------


## mechnut450

> Any news on what caused the fire?


I am bettign they will blame it t othe hooking up of some heat tape or a tstat  failure  causing the heat tape to fail.

----------


## Skittles1101

I doubt they can release any of that info anytime soon.

However, I am overly excited, I just ordered my "Dwayne" t-shirt.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Raptor

> I am bettign they will blame it t othe hooking up of some heat tape or a tstat  failure  causing the heat tape to fail.


To be honest, I'm expecting it to be an electrical issue with the heating, as well. Whatever the cause may be, it's an awful situation.




> I doubt they can release any of that info anytime soon.
> 
> However, I am overly excited, I just ordered my "Dwayne" t-shirt.


I want one of those shirts lol. Makes me laugh just reading it. Plus it'd go to a good cause.

----------


## dr del

> I doubt they can release any of that info anytime soon.
> 
> However, I am overly excited, I just ordered my "Dwayne" t-shirt.


I added him as a friend on facebook.  :Smile:

----------


## tcutting

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/vi...-official/366/

not sure if anyone saw this yet...

----------

